# Agility books



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So I'm reaching the end of my current book and thought maybe the next should be agility training related. As I am sure there are 1001 different ones out there, I thought I would ask the agility people here if they have any recommendations. Specifically beginner agility, but if there is a great more advanced book I'd love to add it to my list for the future.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Agility Right from the Start www.agilityrightfromthestart.com


Great overview with lots of cool stuff to train without needed equipment. Great foundation stuff.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

